# UV Dye



## go_hercules (Dec 25, 2009)

I need to remove some leak detection dye that spilled on a coil and made a mess. What is the best way to remove that dye? I tried spraying it with water but that didn't work. I was thinking of some solvent like carb cleaner, lacquer thinner, etc. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

The only way I know of is to use an actual UV dye remover. UV dye is used a lot in automotive AC, so you should be able to find some remover at your local auto parts store. A small spray bottle of it is usually pretty cheap.


----------



## NickTech (Feb 13, 2005)

spectroline makes a good dye remover for their dyes called "Glow Away". works pretty good.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Weird? The UV dye I used to use in my PC in the water cooling systems was clear. You would spill it and not be able to see it unless you put the UV light on. What color is the stuff you guys use when not under UV?

Here's the stuff I used to use. Might be a good idea to switch to a clear dye if it's that hard together off stuff. 

http://www.tfc-us.com/shop/en/LIQUI...OTTLE?xc05d8=686f06959518547640c1de47c70dcac5


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Weird? The UV dye I used to use in my PC in the water cooling systems was clear. You would spill it and not be able to see it unless you put the UV light on. What color is the stuff you guys use when not under UV?
> 
> Here's the stuff I used to use. Might be a good idea to switch to a clear dye if it's that hard together off stuff.
> 
> http://www.tfc-us.com/shop/en/LIQUI...OTTLE?xc05d8=686f06959518547640c1de47c70dcac5


That stuff is water based, so i would imagine it is easy for clean up. Dyes for refrigeration systems are oil based. And even if lear in color, would be harder to clean up.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

What’s always nice is when someone before you uses dye and disconnects a hose with no self-sealing fitting or forgets close one of their ball valves after checking pressures, so the oil mist and dye blow out all over the place. If you shine your UV light around after they leave, you’ll find that the compressor is usually covered with it and on small reefer condenser units, if the fan was running, the coil is likely covered as well. After the oil evaporates, there is a powdery film from the dye left behind, so whoever goes back later to leak check after that will probably need to spend some time cleaning up before they can actually use a UV light again.

Also, the dye kits come with stickers that are supposed to be placed on the equipment to let others know that dye has been injected, but I bet I can count the number of times I’ve seen them used on one hand and still have four fingers left.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Do they make different colors like they do for PC's? I think there was about 10 different colors available when I ordered mine. That would make life easier finding a leak if some other idiot got some everywhere.


----------

